# Winter and Seniors



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Well another winter is coming upon us! its always a concern with the seniors. Toby my Heart dog is going on 13. last year i spent alot of money keeping my yard sanded so he could get out and move around safely. i have several paths around my yard so i can go out with him to walk around. he's a very determined old guy and wants to get out and play., dispite his arthritis/spondylosis he does not let it stop him., quite remarkable that he is able to move around and wants to. i have two others, a female 3 years and just added a pup this summer who is 6 months. when we are out in the yard the two younger ones are horsing around and i have to keep an eye out that no one bumps into toby and knocks him down.

also the extreme cold is a concern. Toby seems to be ok with temps in high teens up, but any lower the cold seems to shoot right up his back legs, into the hips, etc. even with boots on. so, my point is, its really a concern in keeping the seniors safetly mobile in the winter, and also being able to get out weather permitting on a regular basis.

we do play hide games in the house when its not possible to get out, but with three dogs here now, it can be hazardous with everyone hunting together inside. lol!

so, i would like to hear how everyone else deals with seniors and winter.

debbie


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hi Debbie! 

We have a fun little senior thread going where all of the seniors are talking to each other about their aches and pains, giving each other advice, etc. It's here
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=876503&page=0&fpart=1

Have you ever tried a jacket with Toby? Chama wears a jacket and while she used to only use it in very cold weather I now put it on her if it is below 25. It really seems to help. 

Does Toby still like to go on outings? I took Chama and Rafi for a mini hike yesterday and she really loved it. 

What kind of boots is Toby wearing? I am going to get some for Chama.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Hi Ruth,

i will check out the other thread. as for jacket, i do have one for him, but the problem is that his back end buckels when it is to cold, meaning it just doesn't want to work. not sure a jacket is going to help that. believe me i have tried to think of everything. i even wondered if those heat packs would work that humans wear.
as for boots, that was a tough one. i spent a LONG time, and lots of money trying to find a boot he could wear comfortably and not have it effect his already somewhat wobbley gate.
i found some nice suede light weight boots for him, since he has to wear them year round because he's slightly knuckling and scuffing we want to keep his feet from wearing down, etc. i get them from Futurepets.com in texas. they are around 12.00 a pair which is very reasonable. of course with wear and tare the don't last long, that is until i discovered plasti-dip for tools. i dip the boot tips in that and it protects the boot and keeps it good for longer. i re-apply as needed.

to answer your question. Yes, Toby is still very interested in going outto play, heck, he's worse than the young ones, he carries on insdie when he sees me getting ready. of course as with any senior his mind works faster than his body! lol!

debbie


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

How about the horse/pony blanket that are out there. They seem to be longer at the back end. Mas's rain coat is fleece lined so I put that on him on the days when it is cold and windy, even without the rain.

I picked up a pair of boots last year, but it's like watching a toddler wear high heels, I can't get them on Mas just right.

Mas also has a harness that fits nicley over his jacket. It gives me the confidence that if Mas's back end starts to go I can safely and quickly support him.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

boots are very hard with seniors. they all have enough problems walking without them. i tried the heavier rubberized boots, i tried the canvas boots, etc, etc. i bet i spent $$$$$$$$ and got very frustrated. the heavier boots were more hazardous than wearing nothing, because they made his gate very clumbsy. i tell ya these soft suede boots are perfect, they conform to the dogs foot, paw, and its a very natural material., i am thrilled to have found them, and have used them for a few years now. i spray them with water-proofer, and dunk them in plasti-dip and your good to go. at the price they are, its great!

i have tried a heavy fleece/lambskin blanket for him and covered up his hind end and we still have a problem of him buckling when its too cold. we ajust, if its too cold we do the best we can and go outside for shorter periods throughout the day. the biggest thing is to keep him moving, often! lol!

debbie


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

actually, if there were a way you could make heated pants (laughing, by serious) that fit snug on the bottom end and halfway down the leg, it might work! lol! of course leaving openings for pottying, etc. hmmmm, does anyone sew here?

debbie


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Last winter, Whole Dog Journal had a good write up about dog jackets. They emphasized coats that cover rumps and that wrap snugly around, cover chests, etc. (They analyzed coats by weather, type, etc). It was a great write-up, with photos!

You check out back articles (there's a small cost) at whole-dog-journal.com

Zamboni has her Ruffwear jackets. She wears her size small jacket around the house (because we keep the house too cool for her) and Grover's old size medium that wraps around her body better for outside. But I'm looking at some of the coats WDJ wrote up, because she has hit that point where she seems to get chilly faster than in past years. 

And I insist she go out, get some fresh air, run around a bit even when it's pouring rain, snowing, etc. (I waterproof her jackets with Nikwax Techwash. Makes them almost as waterproof as Goretex!) 

And boots?







We don't do boots. I have a brand new pair of Ruffwear's new design of boots (far better than in past years). They're great. And they sit in the box. Sigh...


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

we have to do boots here to protect scuffing feet. otherwise i would have worn down nails, and the tops of the feet would be in bad shape. but the suede boots are perfect. he can walk in them like there is nothing on his feet. they stay on, etc. they are the only ones i've tried (and we have tried alot) that work!

as far as the coats. i have a light weight rain coat for him, i think i will put a fleese blanket throw under it. if that doesn't work we will just cut the time outside when its really cold, and just do several outings a day, but for short periods. 

we can still do fun activities inside to compensate for time lost outside. you learn to adjust........

debbie


----------

